# Where can I catch crappie in Hampton roads



## sutphinda (Feb 9, 2012)

I need a place to catch a lot of papermouth (crappie) without having access to a boat... Let me know asap .... Thanks for your help in advance


----------



## Stumpdawg (May 29, 2013)

I've a bunch at the blackwater trading post. Used live minnows.


----------



## Gregc (Oct 20, 2011)

+1 on the Blackwater Trading post. I use the Basspro salted crappie jigs there and have had great sucess. Also Lake Smith is a really good place for Crappie also. Alot of citation's come out of there and you can fish along the walking trails and really move around to find "your" place.


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

Back Bay used to produce large ones for me on gudgeons.


----------



## Fishy Business (Jun 1, 2013)

Something a lot of folks over-look for great crappie fishing are the local retention ponds and small lakes around the area. There are some around that are basically open to the public and with very light fishing pressure. When I was younger and without a boat, I used to hit several of my favorite places around Chesapeake the last few hours before dark in March with small shiners, jigs under a float and even small poppers on a fly rod and catch decent 11/12 inch class crappie. The areas around Greenbrier used to be great. I also used to catch some huge pickerel out of those ponds around there.

The ponds around Hampton Center Industrial area over near Langley are also good crappie spots.


----------

